
PSA - Don't tweet photos of your credit/debit cards - uptown
https://twitter.com/#!/NeedADebitCard
======
richf
Jeez, I couldn't believe it until I saw it for myself. Are people really that
dumb?

~~~
dchest
Or, if you please, are the current card systems that dumb? Yes, they are.

